# Looking for program that allows adjusted selection?



## jacatone

Does anyone know of a program or way to adjust selection of web items. For example, with the following list of IP addresses, is there a way to select just the IP addresses and not the country of origin? Dragging to select seems to capture everything. Thanks.


24.232.59.41:80 elite proxy Argentina (Buenos Aires)
202.6.86.161:80 anonymous Australia (Melbourne)
203.222.149.178:8080 elite proxy Australia (Mildura)
130.194.64.162:3128 PlanetLab proxy Australia (Monash)
130.194.64.162:3128 PlanetLab proxy Australia (Monash)
143.50.28.215:8000 anonymous Austria (Graz)
200.228.100.243:6588 elite proxy Brazil (Atibaia)
201.17.204.114:6588 elite proxy Brazil (Belo Horizonte)
200.161.243.158:6588 elite proxy Brazil (Brasília)
201.3.169.170:80 anonymous Brazil (Brasília)


----------



## Squashman

Dump it into an Excel spreadsheet.
Select all the data
Click the DATA menu option on the toolbar.
Select Text to columns
Select Delmited click next
Select Space for the Delimeter and click next 
Then click finish.


----------

